# LOOK changes across the board



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

LOOK is changing their frame model number (again!), and introduces a few new products. I'm interested in checking out their new pedals/cleats, although I recently converted to Speedplays :0).

Velonews has an article about the changes:

http://www.velonews.com/tech/report/articles/6214.0.html

and also Pez:

http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=2314

So it appears they're going to drop the "KG" prefix from now on, but I don't see how the new frame is the successor to the KG 486 as written in the report. The new frame is obviously lugged, and looks a lot more like the KG 481 / 381.

The new full-carbon (including the drops) fork is also quite bold, but I twinge whenever I think of what I would have to do to mount it on my roof rack!


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I've always liked Looks, but went down the Colnago route. That frame may be a good reason to get a Look at last....

Carbon drop outs are a bit worrying though. I wind my QRs up pretty tight...

CC


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I was sitting a home last night thinking about how I finally have all the LOOKs I want. 
I have 4 special edition LOOK frames and LOOK would really have to do something special for me to buy another..... 

LOOKing(  ) at those pictures of the 585, our boys from Nevers have done it to me again.......


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> I was sitting a home last night thinking about how I finally have all the LOOKs I want.
> I have 4 special edition LOOK frames and LOOK would really have to do something special for me to buy another.....
> 
> LOOKing(  ) at those pictures of the 585, our boys from Nevers have done it to me again.......


So what do you think about the (KG) 486, Dave? Monocoque not your thing? Just noticed that you didn't make such pronouncements when the KG 486 came out at the top of the line a year back.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

orange_julius said:


> So what do you think about the (KG) 486, Dave? Monocoque not your thing? Just noticed that you didn't make such pronouncements when the KG 486 came out at the top of the line a year back.



Nothing against monocoque. I used to have a 286 and it was a great frame. I just prefer the looks of lugged construction.


----------

